
GitHub new “PRO” badges is a joke? - hilaly
Github show up today with new &quot;PRO&quot; banners bellow pictures in users profiles and also in miniatures after mouseover . Almost 80% of people i searched for have this banner. I just want to understand what kind of utility does new badge bring off to the community when there is only a &quot;PRO&quot; and no badge.
======
thenetadmin
[https://blog.github.com/2019-01-07-new-year-new-
github/](https://blog.github.com/2019-01-07-new-year-new-github/)

Here's the explaination.

~~~
szhu
I finally caved and started paying for GitHub 3 days ago… time to downgrade
back to free!

~~~
kfei
Same here.

------
JCharante
Does anyone find it funny how when you sign up for the student developer pack,
GitHub gives you a $7/mo discount for 2 years, but still considers you having
the first tier of their subscription, so now the only people with a PRO badge
are actually students.

------
tomtompl
Pro = paid subscription

~~~
thenetadmin
Well, this makes sense...

------
ajunior
GitHub Developers is now PRO.
[https://blog.github.com/changelog/2019-01-08-pricing-
changes...](https://blog.github.com/changelog/2019-01-08-pricing-changes/)

------
heyjudy
Surprised Microsoft didn't shame unpaid users directly and offer premium merge
options yet.

